# interior kits from carshop



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

anybody ever buy covers or door panels from car shop for a impala?


----------



## donkeydotcom (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2009, 01:05 PM~14435622
> *anybody ever buy covers or door panels from car shop for a impala?
> *


ASK AIRBORNE HE WILL HAVE A ANSWER FOR U


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

A friend of mine got a kit from them for his 57. Fit pretty good man.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 01:08 PM~14435667
> *A friend of mine got a kit from them for his 57. Fit pretty good man.
> *


 :cheesy: PM SENT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2009, 05:58 PM~14436845
> *:cheesy: PM SENT
> *


replied. He got tips from hot rodders on different sites. Those guys know their shit.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 10 2009, 03:28 PM~14437109
> *replied. He got tips from hot rodders on different sites. Those guys know their shit.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2009, 01:05 PM~14435622
> *anybody ever buy covers or door panels from car shop for a impala?
> *


Cars Inc


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14439586
> *Cars Inc
> *


Thats the Ticket!!! rather spend a lil more and not regret it later


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 PM~14440808
> *Thats the Ticket!!! rather spend a lil  more and not regret it later
> *


Try Bowtie Connection. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 10 2009, 10:54 PM~14439586
> *Cars Inc
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 11 2009, 10:44 AM~14442948
> *Try Bowtie Connection.  :biggrin:
> *


pm'd them but no return


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I was looking at panels too for mine $250 at Classic Industires vs. $450 from Cars Inc :0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 15 2009, 09:06 PM~14488280
> *I was looking at panels too for mine $250 at Classic Industires vs. $450 from Cars Inc  :0
> *


My homie bought some panels and seat covers from classic, and when he got them it said cars1  I heard PUI is the main supplier :dunno:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 16 2009, 10:14 AM~14493055
> *My homie bought some panels and seat covers from classic, and when he got them it said cars1   I heard PUI is the main supplier :dunno:
> *


$200 difference for the name?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 16 2009, 02:41 PM~14495046
> *$200 difference for the name?
> *


Cars Inc are superior quality interiors.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 16 2009, 06:21 PM~14497083
> *Cars Inc are superior quality interiors.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 11 2009, 09:44 AM~14442948
> *Try Bowtie Connection.  :biggrin:
> *


thats who i went trough :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 21 2009, 04:32 PM~14541809
> *thats who i went trough :biggrin:
> *


i did


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jul 21 2009, 03:54 PM~14542011
> *i did
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 22 2009, 12:10 PM~14550163
> *:biggrin:
> *


but didnt get it.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

What manufacter does CARS get there seat covers from? PUI, distintive...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 23 2009, 02:17 PM~14855461
> *What manufacter does CARS get there seat covers from? PUI, distintive...
> *


They make their own. They are the best.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14439586
> *Cars Inc
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 21 2009, 04:32 PM~14541809
> *thats who i went trough :biggrin:
> *



and order atleast two months before you need it...... every order is a special order, they dont just have this stuff just sitting around...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 15 2009, 09:06 PM~14488280
> *I was looking at panels too for mine $250 at Classic Industires vs. $450 from Cars Inc  :0
> *



it costs$$$$$ to be boss. you get what you pay for!!!!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

how hard is it install one of those kits ? do they fit right or do you have to make adjustments ?


----------

